# Load Calc Software



## hvacguy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey all, I thought I posted this last night but its not here in the threads so I am re posting it. I just landed my first major contract, and its a server room. I have heard from several of my colleagues that Manual J is somewhat inaccurate. My question is this; What software do you guys use, and how accurate is it? It is imperative that I do this correctly because these servers hold some expensive information on them. Thanks in advance


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Commercial would be Manual N.

Wrighsoft has it in there load calc package. Its expensive though. Might want to contact leibert or who ever your going to use, and let them do the load calc for you.


----------



## Btuhack (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you really want the liability? Can you afford it?

Have the customer contact a specifying ME and have THEM assume the liability for design. Then , you're only on the hook for the install and equipment warranty.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Btuhack said:


> Do you really want the liability? Can you afford it?
> 
> Have the customer contact a specifying ME and have THEM assume the liability for design. Then , you're only on the hook for the install and equipment warranty.



Your name sounds familiar. LOL


----------



## Btuhack (Dec 5, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Your name sounds familiar. LOL


Hey friend.

I figure I can annoy more people if I put more hooks in the water.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Btuhack said:


> Hey friend.
> 
> I figure I can annoy more people if I put more hooks in the water.


LOL... Good to see you here.


----------



## EnergyLoadCalc (Jul 1, 2012)

We use Wrightsoft. I like the advice of the other posters. It takes some training to learn the software itself and the license is roughly $1600

Emel
http://www.energyloadcalc.com


----------



## extremehvac (Sep 18, 2014)

Thermogrid does residential load calcs, purchase orders, commissions, and lots more. It's the first all inclusive program I've seen and it's web-based, so it can be used on IPADs in the home as well....the company sets it up for you, and it's really user friendly so there's almost no training.


----------



## andreeakamaras (May 19, 2016)

thank you for this topic


----------



## DirectComfort (Dec 9, 2011)

I use Carmel Soft HVAC Loads HD It is for the iPad. It works really well and is easy and quick to use. Never had any issues with properly sizing home.

Its very inexpensive also


----------



## DirectComfort (Dec 9, 2011)

I use Carmel Soft HVAC Loads HD It is for the iPad. It works really well and is easy and quick to use. Never had any issues with properly sizing home.

Its very inexpensive also


----------

